# Seeking advice about offshore company in New Zealand



## carmelson (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
Does anybody have experience with/good knowledge about registering offshore company in New Zealand? It seems to be more tax-efficient then Australia.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Not really. My company pays more tax on NZ subsidiaries than here. Everything from tax rates to levies is higher there. One thing cheaper is employees, that is it.


----------

